# What Single Tubing Would Be Equal To Double 1745?



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I like to shoot a single tube setup rather than the double 1745 what I use right now.
Ammo is 12 mm steel.
I have a few feet Thera tubing red coming to try it.
Would single green Thera tube be better? How about 3060, 4070, 1/8" x 1/4"?
What single tube would come closest to the performance of double 1745?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Compare the cross sectional areas of the tubes in the following charts :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The larger Tex latex will shoot 12mm fast. As you start to go heavier on the thera tubes they actually retract slower. Heavier is not always better when talking latex.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Thanks reminding me of this chart.
According to the chart, the Thera tube red should be fine then.
I'm excited to test it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

With 12mm steel TB Yellow will probably be a bit faster than Red.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Why are you guys making this difficult? The answer is one 3490 tube.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Why are you guys making this difficult? The answer is one 3490 tube.


Oh dear . . .


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Why are you guys making this difficult? The answer is one 3490 tube.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

treefork said:


> The larger Tex latex will shoot 12mm fast. As you start to go heavier on the thera tubes they actually retract slower. Heavier is not always better when talking latex.


Thanks. I looked it up. Tex larger tube is 1/8 x 1/4.
He only ships within the US. I will try to get this kind of tubing local.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> With 12mm steel TB Yellow will probably be a bit faster than Red.


Thanks. I will try the yellow too.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Having tried pretty much all of them, I don't know why anybody uses any Theratube other than Yellow for slingshots. Red is much heavier to draw and is slow and anything heavier than that is rediculous.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

M_J said:


> Having tried pretty much all of them, I don't know why anybody uses any Theratube other than Yellow for slingshots. Red is much heavier to draw and is slow and anything heavier than that is rediculous.


I appreciate your input.
I watched your video about the red thera tube.
The big stones you shot seem to be a bit slow.
I will defenetly try out the yellow.
Now my trend goes to 1/8 x 1/4 or yellow Thera tube.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad I could help, have fun!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i have made some tests with pseudo tapered TT red last week.

here the crony results:
10mm steel 83mps
13mm steel 73mps
16mm steel 59mps

looks like they are too weak for 16mm so i made some tests with green and blue soon.

i have to say you can get the same with 17/45 they have less draw weight. looks like the TT last a little bit longer...


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Tobse said:


> i have made some tests with pseudo tapered TT red last week.
> 
> here the crony results:
> 10mm steel 83mps
> ...


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Just an update.
I received my Thera tube red.
The draw weight is about the same as 1745.
I don't have a chrony but I can tell that it shoots slower than double 1745.








I'm waiting now for Thera tube yellow.
My search for a single tube setup to replace the double 1745 setup is still on.
I may have to continue to shoot the proven double 1745.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I just went out in the back and ran some very quick and dirty tests. Using .44 lead (125 grains) I managed to get 171 fps, with TB Green, 185 fps with TB Yellow, and 215 fps with looped 1745. To be fair, I could not pull the Green more than about 36 inches and was able to pull the Yellow almost full butterfly. 1745 was pulled to about 36 inches. In my opinion, unless you are a lot stronger than me, and really enjoy punishing your muscles, you aren't going to find a single large tube that will perform as well as looped Dankung rubber. And if we are talking light ammo, 3/8 steel for example, forget it.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> I just went out in the back and ran some very quick and dirty tests. Using .44 lead (125 grains) I managed to get 171 fps, with TB Green, 185 fps with TB Yellow, and 215 fps with looped 1745. To be fair, I could not pull the Green more than about 36 inches and was able to pull the Yellow almost full butterfly. 1745 was pulled to about 36 inches. In my opinion, unless you are a lot stronger than me, and really enjoy punishing your muscles, you aren't going to find a single large tube that will perform as well as looped Dankung rubber. And if we are talking light ammo, 3/8 steel for example, forget it.


Thanks Henry. Great info for me.
Probably I'm not stronger than you and the pull of looped 1745 is enough for me.
I shoots the 12 mm steel at a decent speed.


----------

